# Phone lines over house in way of planned extension. Can I just cut them?



## luckystar (19 Apr 2011)

Hope someone can help and advise, searched forum but only info on pole obstruction...

There are a number of phone lines overhanging over the back of my house, you can practically grab one it's so low. The pole is in the rear laneway but because it's not on the corner the lines presently have to pass over my single storey at back of house for neighbouring properties. I have planning permission for 2 storey extension but cannot start until these wires are removed/heightened etc, they look terrible also!!

What should I do? Could I really have to pay anything?? Can I just cut them?!

Also, how long can all this take?

If anyone has any advice I'd really appreciate it


----------



## ajapale (21 Apr 2011)

luckystar said:


> Can I just cut them?



No, that could constitute criminal damage.

You should contact the owners of the poles and the wires and discuss your plans with them.

There are plenty of threads here and on Boards.ie dealing with the issue.

*Moving a telephone pole from my garden*
Cost of moving Eircom  Pole‎ 
Key Post Cost of moving telephone or ESB poles‎


----------



## onq (21 Apr 2011)

luckystar said:


> Hope someone can help and advise, searched forum but only info on pole obstruction...
> 
> There are a number of phone lines overhanging over the back of my house, you can practically grab one it's so low. The pole is in the rear laneway but because it's not on the corner the lines presently have to pass over my single storey at back of house for neighbouring properties. I have planning permission for 2 storey extension but cannot start until these wires are removed/heightened etc, they look terrible also!!
> 
> ...




The general position seems to be that if your development requires the pole to be moved then you must pay for it.
Interfering with property which provides a service for the Public Good would be frowned on by the Courts.
So its probably not a good idea to interfere with the pole or the phone llines in any way.

Presumably you saw these lines before you bought the house.
You may have bargained down the price because if it.
Either way, it is a clear case of caveat emptor.

The fact you have planning permission is irrelevant to your current situation.
Planning permission goes with the land not the person and does not supersed the law of the land.
Your efforts would be better put into sweet talking some nice person from the service provider into moving the pole at a good rate.



ONQ.

  [broken link removed]

  All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied           upon                                                                                         as  a          defence    or         support   -         in          and     of               itself   -                    should                      legal                  action             be                       taken.
  Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise      in                                                                                               Real      Life      with        rights    to                inspect         and             issue                  reports           on            the                             matters        at                      hand.


----------

